# Has anyone bought from urbansell.com



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey,
I have a customer looking for some Gucci vinyl or leather. I normally dont deal with this stuff but I figured business is business. I came across www.urbansell.com and was wondering if anyone has ordered from them before and if this place is legit or bogus. I may just order from www.ball2ufall.com.

Thanks for all the advice and help.
Tim


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Jan 25, 2008)

OK so no one has heard of this place???

Is Ball2ufall legit??


----------

